# Help in Pricing Neighbors Help



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have had some neighbors go behind my back and pull my Ox out of the ditch. I need to figure how much to pay them, though none say they will accept payment. They will get paid.

Some you know I had a cow accident a while back and was just getting up to 100%. Aug 7 I was stopped making a left turn into my drive way and was rear ended at full speed. Lady never saw me. Got beat up pretty good, spent 5 days in the Trauma Ward. Lungs and brain bleeding and a broken vertebra. No spinal nerve damage. Have been home bound in an upper body brace. I am to have another Evaluation Oct 2. Learned last week I still have some internal issues but am expected complete recovery. I do not bounce as well as I once did.

I had been baling that day and got a light rain.
While I was in ICU, two neighbors tedded, then raked and baled the hay I had left. 67 rolls.
The next week some neighbors got with my son to do my next field. 4 large cab tractors showed up and cut 42 acres of hay. They tedded and when cured, 6 large tractors came to rake and bale. Made 184 large rolls of hay.

I heard a racket in the driveway and my wife said trucks were hauling hay. My son was unloading with the skid steer as load after load of hay was delivered. They hauled all 184 rolls.
One day you do not think things could get any worse. The next day you do not think they could get any better.

I am trying to explain to the insurance company how much my friends need to be paid. I intend to have their work figured in and will make certain each person gets their share.
Would you figure an hourly rate on each tractor/operator?
Would you figure the value per bale on the hay they made and hauled?
Any ideas and help in this is appreciated. I will check in as I can to listen to advice and opinions. Just now able to do much of this.
Thank You.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I hope your health continues to improve. I've been partially disabled since '96 & I understand how things can be good 1 minute & not so good the next. You have some very good,thoughtful neighbors. I think a fair repayment amount to your neighbors would be local average charge per bale for baling/hauling but if I was your neighbor I would refuse to accept any payment.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Very sorry to hear of your luck. Count your lucky stars you have neighbors like you do! I wish you a speedy recovery.

I agree with Tx Jim and figure the charge per bale for mowing, tedding, raking, baling, hauling, stacking, etc. and split it up between the fellers who were there. I don't know any other way to do it.

If they won't accept payment in person maybe you can pay ahead on their utility bills or something like that. Money is money, right?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh my. Had been wondering about you but thought it just normal busy time. So thankful that a good recovery is ahead.

Does us all good to hear of the thoughtfulness and kindness of you neighbors during these times we're bombarded with ugliness.

Even though Ox76 is right about money being money and you want to pay for their work, don't stress yourself out about adequate payment. There are times in life when we're on the giving end and times the receiving. I have every confidence you'll come up with what is like baby bear's soup. With all of that said for your personal concerns, the insurance should fulfill their responsibilities. That is their job. University of Kentucky has a "rate sheet" for agriculture expenses, probably something like that would give a starting place for labor costs.

Take care and stay in touch on here as you're able.

Shelia


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am stunned to hear this Tim. I am thankful for you and Kandi that you are progressing and that you have a good long term prognosis. Sheila is on the right track about figuring Ag dollars and that UK Custom Farming info would be excellent to submit to the insurance company to substantiate your arrived figures. I have included a link to the latest and current farming rates. I think it would fit well in your area as I use it here also. Get well my Southern brother and I am going to put you all on my prayer list. Hay operations are on pages 4 & 5 and also includes hauling. I think this will give you solid and sound figures.

Best Regards, Mike

http://agecon.ca.uky.edu/files/custom_machinery_rates_applicable_to_kentucky_2020.pdf


----------



## Popnson04 (Nov 12, 2019)

hope this finds you well with a speedy end to your recovery. we have had similar situations pop up around here time to time. In fact a facebook post recently resurfaced a newspaper article form 1992 where a neighbor underwent triple bypass during wheat harvest. The article went on to say five combines, two grain carts and countless wagons joined forces and finished the farmers 180 acres of wheat before he returned home. IMO, I think the best repayment to your neighbors is to continue to be a farmer and teach your son the qualities of a good farmer/neighbor and answer the call when the opportunity arises to help the next guy.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Tim, you're in our prayers.....actually, continue to be. While farmers as a lot, are independent and prefer to be self sufficient........we're also human. What your neighbors did was priceless. A heart attack years back, brought an appreciation for friends and neighbors that stepped up. Accept the gift of their time graciously. Pay it forward. Maybe, after healing up, do a Sunday afternoon catered picnic for everyone.

God speed in your healing.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this Tim, you've really had a go of it these last few years. I can understand your feelings....but I would do just what others have said in terms of pricing for your insurance company. But these folks obviously think a lot of you and your family, I would remember them at Thanksgiving this year, it's a good time to express your thankfulness to them. Maybe a nice spiral cut ham from of those upscale places like Honey Baked Ham, I for one would not wAnt nor expect any money, but if a nice ham was delivered a couple of days before Thanksgiving it would eliminate one thing off my to-do list and that would be more meaningful for me in family meal prep. Just a thought....

I know you know that you are blessed to have neighbors and friends like that.....they don't expect money, but remembering those that have given of themselves is important, no better way to the show appreciation than through the stomach, just ask us Baptist's


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tim, hope you continue to have a speedy and good recovery. As far as your question, Sheila & Mike gave you a better place for numbers IMHO, than I would have with MSU. Seems there is a lot of distance between Michigan and Alabama.

But I do have an idea, if the insurance company won't or doesn't come through, how about you toss a good old neighbor Bar-B-Que/chow, with some adult/kid refreshments, in the 'off' season (when you are up to it, that is), I'm pretty sure they might just attend, to see how you are doing. You could do it in someone's shed, so everyone could 'social distance' if needed. I'm pretty sure I'd attend, whereas I wouldn't take any money for my helping of a fellow farmer in need.

Go ahead and kick me if you think it's a dumb idea, isn't my first one. 

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow,wish you a speedy and full recovery.

I understand that you want to pay them but I would guess most would refuse anything or expect anything in return unless something bad happened to them.I like Larry's idea a a appreciation bar b que.

offer to return some help,team up to get their haying done.

Very common for neighbors helping neighbors here esp harvest when someone can't do it them selves.No one expects anything in return.A lot of times fuel truck is there to fill everything up when done.Ladies bring lunch for everyone,etc


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your troubles! My thought is that the neighbors who helped you will be most rewarded if you show that you are grateful for their efforts rather than by getting money. You know your neighborhood, you will know what best says "thank you" to them. BBQ, whatever.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your troubles Tim.

What you've described is typical of most rural areas. Many of us have experienced the giving or receiving of help. I myself have been both sides of that coin, and I can tell you that it's much more gratifying to be a giver. I understand perfectly how you feel. Back in 1990, we had a barn fire. It was amazing how everyone in the neighborhood dropped whatever they were doing to come over and help. The help continued for several weeks after too. I was so overwhelmed with gratitude, I could have cried.

About 8 months later, before the haymow got all dirty, we had an old fashioned barn dance. We hired a band, we got the Wright County Pork Producers to grill up some pork chops, and my Mom was busy cooking for a week. Did I mention a keg of beer? Everyone in the neighborhood was invited, plus anyone else that helped that day. It was the best party we ever had 

There is nothing so true as the old saying, "Tis better to give then to receive"


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes and ideas. I appreciate your opinions.

I am still getting offers to help. It is hard when you can not go check on the cows or chech fences after a storm. You forget how many little things you did every day.

Thanks Again.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

So sorry to learn about this accident Tim! Lots of good ideas provided here already. Hope you mend as quickly as possible. Accepting the offers to of help and continuing to take it easy may speed your healing. Then you can get back to it, and have that BBQ / appreciation party for all involved


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and well wishes.

I found out last week that one lung was still bleeding. Has stopped now. My regular Dr. found it. He is livid that I was sent home with out an exit/follow up x-ray. I was having a rough go there but did not want to complain. I wondered why I could not lie down, had to sit up some for it to drain.

I need to heal and get back to working and away from the computer. I have bought 2 pieces of farm equipment from the FB farm sales pages.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

If I were you , have the BBQ which I think would go over , but if you needed to do something besides that , have the local fuel guy there filling the Farm tanks in the trucks that show up .

I dont know , just throwing that out there . If I was in your position , grateful wouldnt be enough . But being a neighbor who has helped , The satisfaction of helping someone out is very satisfying , for the soul I guess . With that said , You wouldnt be in this shape if not for the accident , All of us pay way to much for insurance , Get all you can back :lol: .


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Tim may you continue to do well and heal completely!

If I could say my 2c, Don't reduce their kindness to a monetary value, it goes beyond that.

I'd would organise something for all your helping neighbours (lunch, BBQ etc) and thank them that way, I'm sure that they'd appreciate it more than few $.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

The insurance company may be interested only in putting a dollar value on everything, but you know better. You don't have to claim the cost of the haymaking. We have probably all helped neighbours and been helped by neighbours, I know I have. There are some good suggestions here: my favourites are the party and the fuel truck.

Roger


----------

